# Filter media, flow and algae



## idris (24 Oct 2021)

To combat a BBA problem, I'm looking at my filtration and aiming to improve flow.
Having read comments from the UKAPS gurus, I'm planning to remove the ceramic tube type bio-media from one of my external filters. (The other just has sponges.)
I've read that "organics" (what ever that amorphous term means) can contribute to algae problems.
I have a kg of Fluval Zero-Carb ("super activated zeolite/ carbon mix") that isn't being used, and which claims to remove "organic contaminents".

I suspect the carbon won't be good for flow, but might it be worth having in a filter to deal with "organics"?
I also have a load of spare filter floss.

Any thoughts on whether the carbon or floss would be worth using?


----------



## andy198712 (24 Oct 2021)

i think carbon will remove the helpful things you add in the water for the plants...


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


idris said:


> To combat a BBA problem, I'm looking at my filtration and aiming to improve flow


I get BBA in <"high flow areas"> (and on exposed sponges), my guess is that this is because both these areas don't get any snail grazing. 


idris said:


> I've read that "organics" (what ever that amorphous term means) can contribute to algae problems.


It is just an unknown, I personally think that Staghorn (<"_Compsopogon caeruleus_">) is associated with increased levels of organic pollution.  We have both <"BGA (cyanobacteria)"> and <"BBA threads"> that look at this in some detail.


idris said:


> I suspect the carbon won't be good for flow, but might it be worth having in a filter to deal with "organics"?


My guess is that it won't make any difference, but that is just a guess. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Oct 2021)

andy198712 said:


> i think carbon will remove the helpful things you add in the water for the plants...


No, this isn't really true. Activated carbon does more good than harm because it has a high affinity for the Dissolved Organic Compounds that the OP is concerned about and has only a low affinity for trace elements.


idris said:


> I've read that "organics" (what ever that amorphous term means) can contribute to algae problems.


To make the term more concrete and less amorphous, think about dissolved urine, foul odors, fecal products as well as sugars and other carbohydrates - and the things they become when bacteria break them down. These are all pollutants that are problematic for fish and plants as they typically result in the reduction of dissolved oxygen levels in the water through bacterial action.


idris said:


> I suspect the carbon won't be good for flow, but might it be worth having in a filter to deal with "organics"?
> I also have a load of spare filter floss.


You can accomplish your goal or reduced organics by simply changing the water regularly.
Activated carbon will fill up with these products because they are constantly being produced in the tank.  Then you'll have to replace it every few weeks. The carbon becomes a great bio-media after it's filled but you'd still want to clean the filter because all you would have done is to move the pollution from the tank to the filter, which is still in contact with the water.
There is no substitute for water changes (and filter cleaning).

Cheers,


----------



## erwin123 (29 Oct 2021)

Fluval Zeo-Carb looks like it has less than 50% Carbon, the rest being Zeolite. but noted that you already have it (i.e. if you were choosing between buying 100% carbon or Cab-Zeo mix, it seems that the former is better unless you need the Zeolite?)

From what I've read, Zeolite won't be useful in a planted aquarium with 0 Ammonia?

As I have a tank with old substrate, I've started doing weekly 60% WC instead of 50% with substrate vaccuuming, on the basis that a bigger water change will remove a little more 'dissolved organics'


----------



## idris (29 Oct 2021)

Thanks all.
Increasing water changes would be a challenge: it's a 250L tank and I aim to change 40+L every week. 

@ceg4048 If carbon would move "organics" to the filter, is there an easy way to remove them from the carbon?

@dw1305 Do you recommend any particular snails? I have Ottos, Amanos and Cherries, but they're not upto the job at the moment. 🙄


----------



## Conort2 (30 Oct 2021)

idris said:


> Increasing water changes would be a challenge: it's a 250L tank and I aim to change 40+L every week.


I’d go much higher than that. Is there any reason why you can’t change 50 percent? 

Personally I believe water changes are one of the best ways of combating many issues we have in an aquarium including fish health. I’d be inclined to up it to 50 percent twice a week with spot dosing with easy carbon to get rid of the existing bba, Has always worked for me.

Cheers


----------



## idris (30 Oct 2021)

Conort2 said:


> I’d be inclined to up it to 50 percent twice a week with spot dosing with easy carbon to get rid of the existing bba,


That's 500L of water to shift each week. I'm not saying it's not possible, it's just not trivial either.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


idris said:


> @dw1305 Do you recommend any particular snails?


I have MTS (_Melanoides tuberculata_), Ramshorn (_Planorbella duryi_) and Tadpole (_Physella acuta_) snails in all the tanks. They all form self sustaining populations and none of them eat plants. If I only kept one snail it would probably be the _Planorbella._

cheers Darrel


----------



## Conort2 (30 Oct 2021)

idris said:


> That's 500L of water to shift each week. I'm not saying it's not possible, it's just not trivial either.


You should try get a system in place that makes it as easy as possible otherwise they become a massive pain and a chore.

 Ages ago I used to carry buckets around everywhere but now just use a siphon to get the water out and a pump to get the water back in. It used to be even easier when I was using tap water, simply connect the hose to the kitchen mixer and away you go.

Cheers


----------



## idris (30 Oct 2021)

Conort2 said:


> You should try get a system in place that makes it as easy as possible otherwise they become a massive pain and a chore.


I _have_ a carefully thought out system of valves and hoses that use one of my canisters to pump in and out. It's still half a ton / 5 baths. 🤣


----------



## idris (30 Oct 2021)

dw1305 said:


> They all form self sustaining populations and none of them eat plants. If I only kept one snail it would probably be the _PlPlanorbella._


A self sustaining population will be interesting with the current Assasin snails. I'd better go for some bigguns! 🙄🤣


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2021)

idris said:


> @ceg4048 If carbon would move "organics" to the filter, is there an easy way to remove them from the carbon?


No. You replace the carbon.

Cheers,


----------

